# [SOLVED] Windows installer 4.5



## tailzdru (Nov 11, 2008)

I have windows installer 4.5 installed on my pc everytime i try and install a msi package i just get a box come up giving me a list of program parameters like so

im thinking its windows installer 4.5 itself thats the problem

anyone know how i can downgrade it??aa




> Windows ® Installer. V 4.5.6001.22159
> 
> msiexec /Option <Required Parameter> [Optional Parameter]
> 
> ...


----------



## tailzdru (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Windows installer 4.5*

Solved

it was something to do with temp folders

cleard out all temp folders and made a new one in my C:\ seems to be working fine now


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows installer 4.5*

It would be very appreciated if you would mark the thread solved from the thread tools menu. This helps distinguish threads that are completed from threads that still need assistance.


----------

